# Carpet Beetles



## Sshay (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi, so we moved into a rental home in early July. When we moved in the house was really dirty, almost like the former tenants never bothered to clean. There was a lot of dust, dirt, dog hair and grime throughout a lot of the house. When we moved in, I did a lot of cleaning, and the house is now pretty darn clean. The former tenants had two dogs, one with long hair. About a month after we moved in I started seeing carpet beetle larvae (the small hairy looking skinny) in two of our bathrooms (just one or two over the span of a week or so). But then I started seeing them more frequently. Found out what they were and started vacuuming them up and cleaning more of the innocuous places. I have to date only seen one adult beetle and my property manager has had a pest control person come spray cracks and crevices two times, but I am still seeing the larvae. What the heck? I keep my house pretty clean considering I have three small children and a dog. Even the pest control guy has said that the house is clean. What do I do?


----------



## The Drain Clean (Apr 28, 2016)

Use Hot Shot Natural Home Insect Control. Spray the length of every baseboard in the house. you want to spray where the baseboard and carpet meet. I think I bought it at either The Home Depot or Lowes, I cant recall. 

wwe.coloradodraincleaner.com


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

there might not be much you can do besides letting it run it course. sounds like it's been professionally treated, and you are keeping things clean and dry. past that, it's just a time game.

you might be able to find the source where the larvae are coming from? If you really need to you could crawl around in your crawl space and make sure it's clean down there, no water, and no dead mice or rats the bugs could be living off of. you could also inspect the walls with a thermal imaging camera looking for spots where something could be rotting.


----------



## CarpetPros (Jun 28, 2016)

Some of these bug problems are a waiting game. I would just keep cleaning the carpets, putting down Hot Shot pest control regularly, just make sure the kids don't go near that for several hours while it soaks in. Usually after a few weeks, or a month they will disappear because they can't live in an environment with chemicals that push them out. Frustrating, I know, been there before with random pests and bugs. 

Carpet Cleaning Gwinnett County


----------

